# So sagen Verbraucherzentralen Inkasso-Abzockern den Kampf an



## sascha (28 April 2015)

*Die deutschen Verbraucherzentralen starten eine Aktion gegen Inkasso-Abzocker – und bitten dabei um Hilfe von Betroffenen.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2015/0...-unserioesen-inkasso-firmen-den-kampf-an-9465


----------



## bernhard (1 Mai 2015)

Abwegiges abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ntralen-inkasso-abzockern-den-kampf-an.48366/


----------

